# Cleaning up an old cross



## Cncest (Apr 26, 2020)

I don't know the age of this cross. But it needed to be cleaned and refinished So I thought I would drop it in the CNC for a little work. I wanted to cut in a simple pattern but not too deep.
Before pic


----------



## Cncest (Apr 26, 2020)

After pics


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

Nice refresh


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

Nicely done! I like the accent marks, nice touch.

David


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Can you remove the figure and cut the cross only? I'd think that would be the easiest way. You've created a very nice crucifix so far.


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

DesertRatTom said:


> Can you remove the figure and cut the cross only? I'd think that would be the easiest way. You've created a very nice crucifix so far.


It looks like he did remove the figure and cut the wood, Tom. I believe what he's showing is the finished piece, or at least I would say it's finished.

David


----------



## Cncest (Apr 26, 2020)

Yes, I removed the bronze pieces and broke down the 2 wood pieces. Then ran the wood through the CNC. I refinished the wood and assembled everything.


----------



## Gaffboat (Mar 11, 2012)

The subtle accent marks make a surprising difference in the appearance of the cross. They look like they always been there, and greatly improve what was a very plain looking cross. Well done.


----------



## Oscar36 (Feb 23, 2019)

Beautiful piece. Nicely done.


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Very nice.


----------



## TenGees (Sep 12, 2012)

Nice embellishment and restoration.


----------



## marecat3 (Nov 30, 2010)

very nice


----------



## Ann.Abrah (May 16, 2021)

Very beautiful cross, you have a big talent and gold hands! I had also an old, extraordinary cross from my grandparents, they gave me it as a present. Regardless, they aren't around us anymore, but they were the most important people in my life, they raised me. So, as you understand every memory of them is very important for me.The cross was in a bad condition, so I didn't know that to do. Then I discovered that procleaninglondon.co.uk can help me restore it and it's like new. When I look at it, I feel closer to them, I feel proud that I could save my precious memory of them.


----------



## Potowner1 (Feb 17, 2011)

Great job ! You turned that into a beautiful Crucifix.


----------



## Chris Itin (Oct 15, 2019)

It looks like you also reversed the cross pieces or mounted the metal pieces on the opposite side of the cross. The before photo shows the vertical piece as continuous and the after shows the horizontal piece as continuous. Looks great!


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Welcome to the forum @Ann.Abrah


----------

